# First drink, eh?



## Chronuss

so the first drinks on the house...so does that mean if no one else wants their free drink, can I have them...?


----------



## arnisador

Make mine a 7&7.


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by arnisador
> *Make mine a 7&7. *



...wassat?


----------



## Chronuss

...keep the Alabama Slammers flowing, Bob...

just so ya know...:

1/4 Southern Comfort
1/4 Ameretto
1/4 Sloe Gin
1/4 Sweet N Sour Mix

...this is a shot...and the easiest way to make'em is with a large jug so as not to keep having to mix all that in a one ounce class...cause after ten, the fine motor coordination flys out the window...and Sloe Gin is a ***** to get out of carpet.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I'll be the guy in the corner.... Thank Gawd all these LIIT are tax deductable....

Keep the mead flowin folks....We'll have some old fasioned Russian table dancing in a few hours....

Oh yeah...did I mention...  We aint got no bloody closing time!
Its a Booze Up!

:cheers:


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz
> *We'll have some old fasioned Russian table dancing in a few hours....*



...*perk* can I be the table?   



> *Oh yeah...did I mention...  We aint got no bloody closing time!  Its a Booze Up!:cheers: *



...dude...I'm there.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

hehehe...
oh yeah.... Dis here joints only for MT members.... They aint signed up, they can't git in.

Now, while you gents continue sampling the fine beverages, I'm gonna go get the arcade games and pool tables set up....

*hic*


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz
> *oh yeah.... Dis here joints only for MT members.... They aint signed up, they can't git in.
> *hic* *



...sounds like you've had a few already before company even showed up.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Well, these things are all highly kwality testerd b4 wez roll um out to youuns....

stand still while I type to ya lad....

Last time I try something called "BlackAdders Bowel Basher"...

sure hope the plumber got the mens room finished.........


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz
> *Well, these things are all highly kwality testerd b4 wez roll um out to youuns.... *



...I actually work with a guy who writes like that...we had an order go out for the motor pool...and we needed four tires for one of the vehicles....and on the sheet it clearly stated "4 tars"...I asked him, what the hell is that?  he said it for me...I said, "oh, tires."...he said, "yeah, ain't that what I put?"  oh, my...

and I wouldn't make fun of your kwality testers, Bob...what do you feed the monekys anyways...?  the people that you boot off MT?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

hehehe

yup. 

Our server-Hamsters are vicious critters....:rofl:


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *so the first drinks on the house...so does that mean if no one else wants their free drink, can I have them...?   *


ID, please.


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *hehehe...
> oh yeah.... Dis here joints only for MT members.... They aint signed up, they can't git in.
> 
> Now, while you gents continue sampling the fine beverages, I'm gonna go get the arcade games and pool tables set up....
> 
> *hic*
> 
> 
> *


Where's the air hockey and foozeball?


----------



## KenpoTess

Oh good.. someplace I don't have to wear my Gi .. *dons  my wench outfit.. now this is nice Bob.. *G* Since it's morning .. I'll just whip up some french vanilla capuccino ... 

*looking around at the peanuts on the floor.. * 

 *makes notes of stocking the bar*
*Leaves a note for Kris.. I think this is gonna be just what we needed  *

*blows a kiss in Bob's direction*


----------



## arnisador

7&7--Seagram's 7 and 7-Up. My usual, unless they have girly ice cream drinks and no one I know is around to see me drink them.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Girly drinks are good...plus, the come with weapons.  Sure my swordsmanship stinks after a few, and I seem to have trouble holding my saber, but hey...I'm not the cleaning team...I'm a guy, just happy to hit something....


:rofl:


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by arnisador
> *unless they have girly ice cream drinks and no one I know is around to see me drink them. *



...you're secret's safe with us...maybe...for the right price....:EG:


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *ID, please. *



I've got mine however you may want to check Chronuss's


----------



## don bohrer

I need something that will cause my kid brother to shut up or turn my ears off. He won't quit talking.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

A chair shot?

Thats where ya hand him a beer, and when he turns round, you lay him out with a metal folding hair ECW style.


I've heard the hangovers a *****!


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

Set 'em up and somebody get me some change for the jukebox.  Can't party right without tunes crankin.:boing1: :cheers: :boing1:


----------



## theletch1

Straight shot of Jack (black label) with a Bud longneck chaser for me.  Since I gave up drinking several years ago I quess this'll be the only place I can safely get soused.....hell, hand me the bottle and move away from the tap!!


----------



## don bohrer

> A chair shot?...ECW style



I better be crafty... better throw a cheese burger in the mix too! He has a Macho Man Randy Savage voice that he likes to use all the time.


----------



## shotmanuk

Give me a good lager like Stella Artois or Bud and then you are talking:rofl:


----------



## Chronuss

...ech...beer must be an aquired taste....yes...you must aquire six in your system so that it doesn't taste bad anymore...


----------



## Cliarlaoch

Most drinks are an aquired taste, Chronuss! 

That's why they're so darn fun!

Aye, Barkeep? Kin Ah have a pint o' yer finest Irish ale... by which, o' course, I mean's Guinness, one a' them Prairie Fires, and a Paralyzer. I'll be drinkin' all of 'em, so no needs to worry 'bout me fer the next little while!


Bottom's up, folks!


----------



## MA-Caver

Well, since I don't drink, I'll just sit at a table and watch ya'll... guess I can be the desginated driver for those who wanna go home.  Have fun ya'll... just gimme a straight coke (or mt. dew if ya got it).


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by MACaver _
> *Well, since I don't drink, I'll just sit at a table and watch ya'll... guess I can be the desginated driver for those who wanna go home.  Have fun ya'll... just gimme a straight coke (or mt. dew if ya got it). *



*G* Well good.. I'll sit and have hot chocolate with ya MACaver.. since I never drink alone ~!

*dunks my mini marshmallows down to make room for more whipped cream*

*smiles with a milky mustache


----------



## MA-Caver

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> **G* Well good.. I'll sit and have hot chocolate with ya MACaver.. since I never drink alone ~!
> *dunks my mini marshmallows down to make room for more whipped cream*
> *smiles with a milky mustache  *





:ultracool Well in that case. Barkeep! Change mine to a hot chocolate and make it a double! 
*winks at Tess... so umm, which one of those blokes o'er there is your husband??


----------



## Ceicei

_ comes through swinging doors, squinting my eyes in the dimly lit room.  Peering around the room seeing people, some at the bar, some playing pool and foosball, and a couple dancing to jukebox music... Approaching a man.... _

Hey Seig!  Good to see you!  Isn't that Tess dancing with MACaver??


----------



## Ceicei

_ whistles, tossing MACaver an object while Seig isn't looking_

You might want to put that on (gesturing to Seig) before he does his trademark...


----------



## MA-Caver

_*looks down at the object doubtfully and wonders_ 

uhh, it's not used is it??


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *so the first drinks on the house...so does that mean if no one else wants their free drink, can I have them...?   *



Ya ain't gettin' mine!:drinkbeer


----------



## KenpoTess

*snickers under breath*  Methinks Ms. Ceicei is trying to stir up mischief ~!!


----------



## MA-Caver

she is... just ignore her... wanna another hot chocolate? I'll buy...


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by MACaver _
> *she is... just ignore her... wanna another hot chocolate? I'll buy... *


Hey MACaver ~!
oh that would be lovely.. lots of mini marshmallows please~!!

*grins and perches contentedly*
it's been a long weekend~!
Thanks~!!


----------



## KenpoTess

*sitting looking around the empty room.. feeling rather alone.... practices her techniques by herself.....


----------



## Ceicei

Tess, I recognize what you're doing.  Do you want a practice partner?


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> *Tess, I recognize what you're doing.  Do you want a practice partner? *



Ceicei~! Great to see you.. Sure I would..
 I think everyone has abandoned us in here..  ~!!


----------



## Ceicei

Oh, with Seig not going to take action, its a non-event.  They're all doing their own thing.

I'll be the attacker, you practice your tech.  We'll take turns.

MACaver, watch and learn.  There's plenty to see about Kenpo.


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> *Oh, with Seig not going to take action, its a non-event.  They're all doing their own thing.
> 
> I'll be the attacker, you practice your tech.  We'll take turns.
> 
> MACaver, watch and learn.  There's plenty to see about Kenpo. *



yeah Gee.. we can get away with all sorts of stuff in here eh Ceicei  *giggling*


----------



## Ceicei

*G*   Yeah, we could....

Ummm, let's toss a few chairs.  Think that'll get ol' Bob's attention?

Maybe not.....


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

tossing chairs, oh boy, tess what did the dog do now....


----------



## Ceicei

_*deep breath*_

Whew!  You're really good at this!  No wonder people call you a mean, fighting machine!

Barkeep!  We'd like water, please!


----------



## Ceicei

Fuzzy!  I didn't see you!

Ahh, don't tell anybody these chairs were my idea....

I didn't think you heard me and would actually throw them...


----------



## MA-Caver

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *yeah Gee.. we can get away with all sorts of stuff in here eh Ceicei  *giggling* *



*_sits back in his chair and wonders_ gee what am I chopped liver, just because I practice a different art don't mean I can't be a good sparring partner... but you gals go on ahead... far beyond me to interuppt something good... 

sulks... I'll keep your chocolate warm and hold the marshmallows until you get back... so they don't melt in the chocolate....hate it when that happens... *g*


----------



## Ceicei

MACaver, just restrain Fuzzy, would you?  She's getting wild throwing chairs and is bound to get Bob to toss us all....


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by MACaver _
> **sits back in his chair and wonders gee what am I chopped liver, just because I practice a different art don't mean I can't be a good sparring partner... but you gals go on ahead... far beyond me to interuppt something good...
> 
> sulks... I'll keep your chocolate warm and hold the marshmallows until you get back... so they don't melt in the chocolate....hate it when that happens... *g* *



*giggles and whispers and points.. I just got back~!!  Ceicei and Fuzzy have been up to mischief methinks.. 
don't be sulking.. Let's have our hot chocolate and watch those two.. * as long as they don't be tossing our chairs *winks*


----------



## Ceicei

Hey!  I go get water and you quit practicing?

Oh MACaver, you didn't stop Fuzzy!

Fuzzy,  Fuzzy, stop that!  Let's sit down and have some water.  I got one for you....


----------



## MA-Caver

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> *Hey!  I go get water and you quit practicing?
> 
> Oh MACaver, you didn't stop Fuzzy!
> 
> Fuzzy,  Fuzzy, stop that!  Let's sit down and have some water.  I got one for you.... *



Me not bouncer, me quiet one, me sits, enjoys hot cocoa with pretty lady.


----------



## Ceicei

_ sighs deeply, sits down, and sips my water _

*whispers* maybe its a good thing Chronuss isn't here with Fuzzy.

*says aloud*  This is a great place to be! Never a dull moment!


----------



## KenpoTess

*G* yeah my minions and clones have midterms this week.. so guess I have to let them study.. bah...

Maybe I'll redecorate this place whilst they are off doing brainy stuff.. since my brain is so old and cobwebby I couldn't possibly keep up with them~!!!

*looks around the bar thinking about a Halloween party*


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

Oh, Halloween party, that sounds fun.  Ceicei, hanging around with this crew is definately never dull, hehe.  I'll take that glass of water now, I think my brain is on fire from overload from my midterms


----------



## KenpoTess

yeah it does sound like Fun Jani  But I'm sure all you guys already have plans.. 

It's no fun not having anyone to play with anymore~!!


----------



## MA-Caver

_*still sitting there drinking cocoa* _ *ahem* 
You wanna decorate for a halloween party? Heh heh a Martial Arts Halloween Party??? Come talk to me... _giggles insanely_


----------



## Ceicei

> _Originally posted by MACaver _
> *You wanna decorate for a halloween party? Heh heh a Martial Arts Halloween Party??? Come talk to me... giggles insanely *


_ 

*quirks one eyebrow* peering over at MACaver.


Uh-oh.  What sort of wild idea do you have?  Coming from you, it better be good....

Fuzzy, now that I'm done with my water, what say I join you with tossing a few more chairs?_


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by MACaver _
> **still sitting there drinking cocoa*  *ahem*
> You wanna decorate for a halloween party? Heh heh a Martial Arts Halloween Party??? Come talk to me... giggles insanely *



Nahh this cocoa is empty and I am just perched here pondering.. oh you have some good ideas eh MACaver.. do tell *pulls on your sleeve *G*


----------



## Goldendragon7

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _*
> Oh you have some good ideas eh MACaver.. do tell *pulls on your sleeve *G*
> *



hmmmmmm I think I need a big glass of Chocolate Milk for this one..........

:drinkbeer  Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *hmmmmmm I think I need a big glass of Chocolate Milk for this one..........
> 
> :drinkbeer  Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh *



Don't forget the donuts. The Goldendragon is buying!


----------



## KenpoTess

*puts out a plate of Carrot stix and Fat free pretzels.. *


*cherubic smiles all around*   now then ..


----------



## Ceicei

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Don't forget the donuts. The Goldendragon is buying! *



_*hopeful look*_
Is that for all of us here?


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> **puts out a plate of Carrot stix and Fat free pretzels.. *
> 
> 
> *cherubic smiles all around*   now then .. *



Oh come now.....You can do better than that?


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Oh come now.....You can do better than that? *



Donuts aren't healthy and I must look after you guys.. so there.. so take it or lump it Mister.. ~!!


----------



## Goldendragon7

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _*
> Oh come now.....You can do better than that? *



She can but since you don't come and play anymore, you'll have to buy your own crillers!

We are not eating "DoNuts"...... we much rather prefer the donut holes!  (Did you ever harvest that crop from the donut seeds I gave you)?

:shrug:


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

tess can't we have some chips or something, please!!!!   okay i'm going to go finish throwing some more chairs if we can't have some real junk food


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by FUZZYJ692000 _
> *tess can't we have some chips or something, please!!!!   okay i'm going to go finish throwing some more chairs if we can't have some real junk food  *



well ok Jani... but ya gotta do 50 crunches for each handful of chips. .and I don't mean chewing crunches *G*

hey are you gonna be able to go with us to the movies tomorrow night?  Seig's gotta work of course.. but the rest of the clan is gonna go to the 10:10 pm showing..


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

no i can't go to the movies, i've got to work in the morning, i tried talking them into next week but they wouldn't budge. .....that's okay i'll just go count money and be by myself and all.  you all have fun though


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

crunches, you must have me mistaken for someone else


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by FUZZYJ692000 _
> *no i can't go to the movies, i've got to work in the morning, i tried talking them into next week but they wouldn't budge. .....that's okay i'll just go count money and be by myself and all.  you all have fun though *



pffts darn Bank.. ~!!   I'll save ya some popcorn how's that.. ~!!


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by FUZZYJ692000 _
> *crunches, you must have me mistaken for someone else  *



heheee  wellllllll.. yeah I must *w*


----------



## Ceicei

Hey guys!  How many of you want donuts?  Goldendragon did offer to buy....

Comon, lets pound the tables and chant--

_ Doonuuttsss   Dooonutttssss  Dooonuuttsss_


----------



## MA-Caver

*shouting and pointing at CeiCei* Will somebody get this lady some doughnuts! She's jones-ing! 
The chocolate ones with the little sprinkles on em...


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> *Hey guys!  How many of you want donuts?  Goldendragon did offer to buy....
> 
> Comon, lets pound the tables and chant--
> 
> Doonuuttsss   Dooonutttssss  Dooonuuttsss *



Ditto!


----------



## Goldendragon7

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _*
> Hey guys!  How many of you want donuts?  Goldendragon did offer to buy....
> 
> Comon, lets pound the tables and chant--
> 
> Doonuuttsss   Dooonutttssss  Dooonuuttsss *



Check back...... It was not me who made the offer but one..... Texas loner "Ricardo" that SAID I was buying...... 

So, ok I'll spring for the donuts but just wait till he gets my bill!

MUAHHHHHHHHHHaAAAAHAAAHAaAAHAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

:cuss:


----------



## Ceicei

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Check back...... It was not me who made the offer but one..... Texas loner "Ricardo" that SAID I was buying......
> 
> So, ok I'll spring for the donuts but just wait till he gets my bill!
> 
> MUAHHHHHHHHHHaAAAAHAAAHAaAAHAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> :cuss: *



Alright, I'll be happy to chip in....with sticking the bill to him.  

Please go with Dunkin' Donuts instead of Krispy Kreme...


----------



## Ceicei

Boy... its pretty quiet in this bar...

_*looking around*_

appears everyone has left this bar looking for munchies other than Tess's carrot stix and fat-free pretzels.  Everyone must have followed Goldendragon out for the donuts. :shrug:

Hey barkeep, you've gotta stock up on other types of food for us hungry folk...what's left of us anyway.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Hmm...

They seem to have missed the al-you-can-eat Pizza and Wings bar.

More for us who are left.


----------



## Ceicei

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Hmm...
> 
> They seem to have missed the al-you-can-eat Pizza and Wings bar.
> 
> More for us who are left.   *



_*perking up*_

Did you say wings?

_*dashing up to the bar, piling my plate full of buffalo wings*_

Uuummmmm, good!  Best buffalo wings I've ever tasted!  Your own secret?


----------



## KenpoTess

ahh yes.. Wings~!!  *for some unknown reason I call them "bird-hinges" *G*

Growing up near Buffalo.. I know them well ~!
Bring them on.. and lots of blue cheese and celery~!!


----------



## Ceicei

_*nudging Tess*_

Don't you think we better get the word out to everyone that we're hogging all the wings??  

_*licking the sauce off my fingers*_

These wings go very nicely with your carrots and pretzels.  The pizza isn't bad either...I like the one with everything on it and extra thick crust.

Looks like we both will have to do extra double training after this! 

_*unconsciously doing a few foot manuveurs*_


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Hmm...
> 
> They seem to have missed the al-you-can-eat Pizza and Wings bar.
> 
> More for us who are left.   *




*snags some slices* i knew i had to wash something down with this mike's 


dude! bob! we need LOADED cheese fries! mmm!


yep! plenty of working this off after we wake up!


----------



## Ceicei

_*leaning in chair, crossed eyes*_

Geez, I'm so full!  These wings are the best ever!

Rusty and Tess, please wake me up in an hour and we can work on some techs and put in some sparring time too.  Thanks.

_*Waving one hand and waddling off to the back room to doze on a couch*_


----------



## Ceicei

_*stretching, blinking my eyes*_

Boy, that was a good nap!  Did anything happen while I was asleep?

_*looking around, alert, seeking some exercise*_

I'm ready to spar a few rounds.  Any takers?


----------



## TheRustyOne

*looks up and whistles*


----------



## Goldendragon7

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> **looks up and whistles* *



Quiet, and go back to sleep!


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I just want to know who that is wearing -just- a lampshade over in the corner....

:rofl:


----------



## Goldendragon7

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *I just want to know who that is wearing -just- a lampshade over in the corner....
> *



Get down!... quick!!!!!!


----------



## Ceicei

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Quiet, and go back to sleep!
> 
> *



Who? You?  Looks like you need it after you skipped out for some donuts....


----------



## Goldendragon7

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _*
> Who? You?  Looks like you need it after you skipped out for some donuts....
> *



THAT WASN'T ME!!!!!!  I went to the bar!


----------



## Ceicei

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> **looks up and whistles* *



Alright!   How about I throw a few quick punches and kicks randomly and you choose which techs you want.


----------



## Ceicei

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *THAT WASN'T ME!!!!!!  I went to the bar! *



So you snuck in while I slept?  Sneaky...


----------



## KenpoTess

*wondering where my whip went to* 
Sheesh. .what was in that concoction.~!!


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> *Alright!   How about I throw a few quick punches and kicks randomly and you choose which techs you want. *



Ah, I prefer flashing mace moving into leaping crane.


----------



## Ceicei

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Ah, I prefer flashing mace moving into leaping crane.   *



Fearsome and flashy!  That's a fun combination!  Go further and try with two attackers?  Rusty and I can team up....


----------



## TheRustyOne

Just as long as I don't get beaten _too_ badly....


wait, we don't need MA, we just need our womanly charms *winks*


----------



## KenpoTess

*bites tongue*


----------



## TheRustyOne

thanks, tessh.


----------



## marshallbd

Nice new picture Tess....


----------



## TheRustyOne

waitatick....i dun have womanly charms...crud...


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by marshallbd _
> *Nice new picture Tess.... *



Thanks Beau


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *waitatick....i dun have womanly charms...crud... *



when you get to be a 'full fledged woman' grasshoppa.. those womanly charms grow  with you.. I'm still waiting too so there


----------



## TheRustyOne

*looks at the user list* hm. gotta be the most ppl i've seen here in a while.


*wanders back over to the pizza and wings*


----------



## KenpoTess

yeppers.. amazing how they come outta the woodwork.. now if they would start talking instead of reading or lurking *G*


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> **looks at the user list* hm. gotta be the most ppl i've seen here in a while.
> 
> 
> *wanders back over to the pizza and wings* *



Save me some pizza, I just through with  Kenpo workouts!


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *when you get to be a 'full fledged woman' grasshoppa.. those womanly charms grow  with you.. I'm still waiting too so there  *



So does the darkside, then comes the whips..............


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *So does the darkside, then comes the whips.............. *



Ahems.. yes that evil wicked side.. *nonchalantly nudges the whip aside*


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Save me some pizza, I just through with  Kenpo workouts! *



Sure, what kind?

*grabs a plate for Castillo*


----------



## TheRustyOne

*sniffs* But snag a shower before, would ya?


...mmm...ripe Kenpoist....


----------



## marshallbd

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Thanks Beau  *


 Twas my  pleasure, my Lady....


----------



## Ceicei

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> **sniffs* But snag a shower before, would ya?
> 
> 
> ...mmm...ripe Kenpoist.... *



_*shaking head*_

Aaahhh, but isn't that the best kind?


----------



## TheRustyOne

Hm, you certainly do have a point there...


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *Sure, what kind?
> 
> *grabs a plate for Castillo* *



Italian sausage, please!


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> **sniffs* But snag a shower before, would ya?
> 
> 
> ...mmm...ripe Kenpoist.... *



Sure, got any fresh towels, and a robe? I'm gonna be here a while.


----------



## Ceicei

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Sure, got any fresh towels, and a robe? I'm gonna be here a while. *



_*gesturing towards the back*_

Yes, there's a shower next to the bathroom.  Ask Bob for some towels.  Since he's running this place and lives here, I'm sure he will lend a robe.

Or you could borrow the lampshade Tess was wearing...


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> **gesturing towards the back*
> 
> Yes, there's a shower next to the bathroom.  Ask Bob for some towels.  Since he's running this place and lives here, I'm sure he will lend a robe.
> 
> Or you could borrow the lampshade Tess was wearing... *



Bob? Who the devil is Bob?


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> **gesturing towards the back*
> 
> Yes, there's a shower next to the bathroom.  Ask Bob for some towels.  Since he's running this place and lives here, I'm sure he will lend a robe.
> 
> Or you could borrow the lampshade Tess was wearing... *



Ahems.. this is My Lampshade.. 'sides.. I look rather dapper in it.. *Prances around*


----------



## Ceicei

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Bob? Who the devil is Bob? *



_*one eyebrow quirk*_

Oh Bob?  That's the half guy with sand base you see in many dojos getting beat up...

Actually, the one I'm speaking of is Kaith, the barkeeper.


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Ahems.. this is My Lampshade.. 'sides.. I look rather dapper in it.. *Prances around* *



At this point, my eyes are covered. I promise i didn't see a thing.


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *At this point, my eyes are covered. I promise i didn't see a thing. *



Ok who took my clothes...*glares*


----------



## Ceicei

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Ok who took my clothes...*glares* *



Ask the Goldendragon.  I'm guessing he has something to do with it.


----------



## KenpoTess

That scoundrel~!!!  *chortles*
well on that note.. I am heading to bed.. have fun all ~!  

Good to be 'back' *G*

*waves and sashays with as much dignity as my lampshade will provide ~!!

Nighters~!


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> *Ask the Goldendragon.  I'm guessing he has something to do with it. *



GUILTY! OFF WITH HIS HEAD!:hammer:


----------



## Bob Hubbard

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *GUILTY! OFF WITH HIS HEAD!:hammer: *



Tell me...if the rabbi slipped, does that mean it already happened?

:rofl:


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Tell me...if the rabbi slipped, does that mean it already happened?
> 
> :rofl: *



well now...on that note...i think i'm gonna be up for a little while longer...


*tosses head towards a pizza box* It's all yours, Castillo...


night night, tesshumns!


----------



## Goldendragon7

> _Orig posted by Kaith Rustaz _*
> Tell me...if the rabbi slipped, does that mean it already happened?:rofl:
> *



ACCCCCCCCCKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!

Say it isn't soooooooooooo

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Hey, wait a minute...... I'm not Jewish!
Whewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## marshallbd

Hey there Mr C....How goes it tonight?


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Tell me...if the rabbi slipped, does that mean it already happened?
> 
> :rofl: *



WAIT!, I just got a reprieve from the Governor! He'll review, and get back to us.


----------



## TheRustyOne

oh look...free peanuts...


----------



## KenpoTess

Peanuts.. oh sure.. leave me with the empty shucks *tosses them on the floor.. crunching them happily with my feet*


----------



## Ceicei

you're back... and looking nice in these clothes.  Sure beats that lampshade, doesn't it?


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> *you're back... and looking nice in these clothes.  Sure beats that lampshade, doesn't it? *



Why thank you.. *G* but  that lampshade escapade.. still wanna know who was the instigator *G* *shaking head and ticking names off the list ~!!


----------



## Ceicei

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Why thank you.. *G* but  that lampshade escapade.. still wanna know who was the instigator *G* *shaking head and ticking names off the list ~!! *



_*raised eyebrows*_

I'm sure Kaith knew.  Wasn't he the one who first spotted you wearing it?


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> **raised eyebrows*
> 
> I'm sure Kaith knew.  Wasn't he the one who first spotted you wearing it? *



oh yeah.. hmmms.. where is Bob... *curious look on my face*  he is a grand instigator that one is.. I shall attest to that.. *recalling some escapades with ducks and hot tubs..*


----------



## Ceicei

Of course, its the GoldenDragon who identified you with it....

THe ol' coot may know the secret if you can tickle that out of him.


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> *Of course, its the GoldenDragon who identified you with it....
> 
> THe ol' coot may know the secret if you can tickle that out of him. *




Ruhoh.. *ponders how (did you call him an ol' coot heheeeeeeee ) he knew it was me under that lampshade.. *no I dont wanna know~!!! *snortley chortle*


----------



## Ceicei

_*looking up and down the bar*_

Barkeep, do you have any new non-alcoholic drinks available?  I need a thirst-quencher.


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> **looking up and down the bar*
> 
> Barkeep, do you have any new non-alcoholic drinks available?  I need a thirst-quencher. *




Hm, if Bob's barkeep, then maybe not. 

*hands Ceicei a bottle of water*


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *Hm, if Bob's barkeep, then maybe not.
> 
> *hands Ceicei a bottle of water* *


ask him about ginger anything (except grant) or mead.


----------



## Ceicei

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *Hm, if Bob's barkeep, then maybe not.
> 
> *hands Ceicei a bottle of water* *



I hear ya.

_*smiling, accepting her offer*_

Thank you, Rusty.  I appreciate that.

_*taking a long drink, then wiping my mouth*_

Maybe after this, we could show each other some neat new techs we learned?


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> *I hear ya.
> 
> *smiling, accepting her offer*
> 
> Thank you, Rusty.  I appreciate that.
> 
> *taking a long drink, then wiping my mouth*
> 
> Maybe after this, we could show each other some neat new techs we learned? *



maybe. there's a few fun ones, like Spiraling Twig *grin*

figured water was good...after all that alcohol...


----------



## Seig

Yes, Rusty can show you her newest one, "Flee in Terror"


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Yes, Rusty can show you her newest one, "Flee in Terror" *



extension:  "Squeak of Fear"


----------



## Ceicei

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *ask him about ginger anything (except grant) or mead. *



_*cocking my head, looking over at Seig*_

Oh, so how is his stuff?  Anything that's a non-alcoholic favorite of yours?


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> **cocking my head, looking over at Seig*
> 
> Oh, so how is his stuff?  Anything that's a non-alcoholic favorite of yours? *


I do not drink anything that has not been safety sealed, especially if Bob handled it first.


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I do not drink anything that has not been safety sealed, especially if Bob handled it first. *




Wise move


----------



## Ceicei

I think water's good enough.

Rusty, Seig, show what you've got!!


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> *I think water's good enough.
> 
> Rusty, Seig, show what you've got!! *


No, I'm a married man.


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> *Rusty, Seig, show what you've got!! *




i don't got much...*looks around* bout a buck and a half in change...


----------



## Ceicei

_*blush* *laughing*_

Seig!!

Ahh, Rusty, you funny goof!


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> *
> 
> Ahh, Rusty, you funny goof! *




Thassme!


----------



## Ceicei

Seig, where's your lovely wife, Tess?  Wasn't she here a moment ago?


----------



## TheRustyOne

i think those two ran off...


----------



## Ceicei

_*shaking head*_

Such lovebirds....


----------



## TheRustyOne

LOL...

Seig's prolly workin, and Tess might be nesting.


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by Ceicei
> *Ahh, Rusty, you funny goof! *



...that funny thing's a bit of a stretch.....:rofl:


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...that funny thing's a bit of a stretch.....:rofl: *



again, bite me


----------



## KenpoTess

I shall do the biting ~!


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *I shall do the biting ~! *




'tay. it's all you.


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

you do the biting, i'll get another drink


----------



## TheRustyOne

*sips placidly on her gatorade*


----------



## Ceicei

How's the gatorade?  Mountain Blast is my favorite.  

_*looking around*_

What's shaking here?


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by TheRustyOne
> **sips placidly on her gatorade* *



indeed...that's all you're allowed to drink.


----------



## Chronuss

...had a friend from the college tell me about "PJ Parties..."...also known as Purple Jesus...bascially...either Gatorade or Kool-Aid mixed with Everclear with sliced fruit in the bottom...take a keg, place fruit in the bottom, add Kool-Aid and Everclear and let sit overnight...methinks people would start coming outta pj's after gnawing on some of that fruit.


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *indeed...that's all you're allowed to drink.   *



bite me...


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...had a friend from the college tell me about "PJ Parties..."...also known as Purple Jesus...bascially...either Gatorade or Kool-Aid mixed with Everclear with sliced fruit in the bottom...take a keg, place fruit in the bottom, add Kool-Aid and Everclear and let sit overnight...methinks people would start coming outta pj's after gnawing on some of that fruit.   *



If I get a lil tipsy offa one Mike's, me thinks I'll pass on that stuff...


...i forget who it was, but someone said i should try irish carbombs...


*growls at computer* stop actin' screwy, damn you! ...it randomly deleted what i had written....grrness...


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by TheRustyOne
> *If I get a lil tipsy offa one Mike's, me thinks I'll pass on that stuff...*



you and hard liquor just don't mix...hell...you and any alcohol don't mix.


----------



## TheRustyOne

My sister's friend Seth, who fixed our computer -- damn spyware, offered me whiskey for my canker sore. Says it helps them heal...and his mum rubbed it on his gums when he was teething...
Anyone else hear of whiskey used in this way?

...and no, I didn't have any alcohol tonight...even tho there are 3 Mikes just behind me...


----------



## KenpoTess

Yep.. the alcohol numbs the canker sore.. or swollen gums from teething or a toothache..
It's been around a looooong time.

Pick up some Carmex.. 1.29 at Wally world.. works great for coldsores, chapped lips etc.. Hey it healed Chads lip fast


----------



## theletch1

And hot tea with a little honey, lemon and Irish whiskey will break up chest congestion.


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Yep.. the alcohol numbs the canker sore.. or swollen gums from teething or a toothache..
> It's been around a looooong time.
> 
> Pick up some Carmex.. 1.29 at Wally world.. works great for coldsores, chapped lips etc.. Hey it healed Chads lip fast  *



I'll look for it. Thanks, Tess.


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by theletch1
> *And hot tea with a little honey, lemon and Irish whiskey will break up chest congestion. *



methinks that whiskey'll help with more than just chest congestion..


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

mom used alcohol like rum and whiskey on my brother when teething..could explain alot


----------



## Chronuss

...I still hold to the fact that he was dropped several times.


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...I still hold to the fact that he was dropped several times. *



Maybe a combo of both...


----------



## Chronuss

..possibly born under power lines....:rofl:


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *..possibly born under power lines....:rofl: *




...during a full moon...


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *...during a full moon... *


You'd better be glad he doesn't read this...then againi, I may tell him right before you two spar next time.


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *You'd better be glad he doesn't read this...then againi, I may tell him right before you two spar next time. *



Crap...


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by Seig
> *You'd better be glad he doesn't read this...then againi, I may tell him right before you two spar next time. *



Alex..?...mayhaps he'll get a bit more aggressive...he's been sluggish for a while...


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *Alex..?...mayhaps he'll get a bit more aggressive...he's been sluggish for a while... *


i think he might once Shepherd starts back up, especially if you bring him to the class.


----------



## Chronuss

I have no control over bringing him...he use to call and ask if I was going and his 'rents would drop him off...but no mas...dunno why.


----------



## Seig

Cause he's a lazy twit.


----------



## Chronuss

...I can agree with that.


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

no cause hopefully since my hours at work have changed i'll be able to make it to the shepherd class and maybe kids class once a week...HOPEFULLY...no he's just lazy most of the time too...he wasn't born he was hatched


----------



## Chronuss

that was one helluva an egg...:rofl:


----------



## TheRustyOne

hehehe!


Seig, I'm telling you this now (I hope you read it!) that I might need a ride tomorrow to class. I would call, but my cell is gonna die and I won't have my charger for another couple of days b/c retard me left it @ mom's and she's mailing it to me.

My last class gets out around 5...I'm sure you don't want me walking to the studio, since I'll probably be doing that on tuesday AM to get to the Peace Frogs store...if I even work.


----------



## KenpoTess

okee dokee .. I'm sure someone can fetch you~!


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by TheRustyOne
> *but someone said i should try irish carbombs...*



you shouldn't try any drink that an Irish person came up with...'specially if you can't handle a bottle full of spiked lemonade...


----------



## edhead2000

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *you shouldn't try any drink that an Irish person came up with*



Hey! I'm Irish! And the Irish know how to drink!


----------



## Chronuss

Rusty doesn't...that's for damn sure.  :shrug:


----------



## edhead2000

1.  Open bottle.
2.  Bring bottle to mouth.
3.  Drink.

I can teach her.


----------



## Chronuss

...this one's fired...time for a replacement.


----------



## edhead2000

You can't fire me......I was never hired. hahahaha


----------



## Chronuss

...good thing you're not getting paid, then.  :shrug:


----------



## edhead2000

well, at least I have a job!! muhahaha.


----------



## Chronuss

hey...I don't make fun of your....of your...your...er..hmm...I'll get back to you on that..


----------



## edhead2000

Hey, you know I want you to get a job as much as you want to get one........well.......if you were telling the truth.......


----------



## Chronuss

methinks working tomorrow's gonna be a slight challenge...shall have to see how the roads end up...


----------



## edhead2000

My road is clear!! woo


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

roads clear, my road is non-existent to plow drivers in this area...darn white stuff...pass me another drink nothing else to do...poor rusty don't give her another her limit is one


----------



## Chronuss

her limit is less than one...that's why she's only allowed to drink Gatorade!!


----------



## edhead2000

> _Originally posted by FUZZYJ692000 _
> *roads clear, my road is non-existent to plow drivers in this area.*



It pays to have an overzealous neighbor with a snow plow on his pick up truck.....ah.......boys and their toys.  Now, having said that, he didn't plow all the way to the major roads, so once I get off my street I have to battle the snow. hehe.


----------



## Chronuss

methinks Erin doesn't get the idea that Rusty can't handle her alcohol...don't ever let her and Jen drink together....at least not without a video camera nearby...:rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess

Oh Lord... be afraid.. :rofl:

now that would be most amusing *snorts*

*looks outside and growls*


----------



## edhead2000

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *methinks Erin doesn't get the idea that Rusty can't handle her alcohol...don't ever let her and Jen drink together....at least not without a video camera nearby...:rofl: *




I only know the stories you've told me, and as we've already established, noone listens to you.   haha.


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *now that would be most amusing *snorts* *



indeed...we could probably win some cash if we did tape it...:shrug:


----------



## KenpoTess

*grins wickedly*  thinking about a spring party we must have


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *methinks Erin doesn't get the idea that Rusty can't handle her alcohol...don't ever let her and Jen drink together....at least not without a video camera nearby...:rofl: *




hey, at least we amuse Mr. C's offspring... 

and i can't handle it when i'm around you! bah!


----------



## edhead2000

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *
> and i can't handle it when i'm around you! bah! *



See! I was right!!  She can drink around me. hehe.


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *See! I was right!!  She can drink around me. hehe. *




Cuz then I won't have a reason to get emotional! I'll be all giggly happy-like.


----------



## edhead2000

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *Cuz then I won't have a reason to get emotional! I'll be all giggly happy-like. *



Woo. I like giggly happy drunks!!  come on over, my boss has stocked my cabinets and it's a perfect day to drink!


----------



## KenpoTess

*runs and hides*


----------



## edhead2000

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> **runs and hides* *



Bye bye!! Have fun!!


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *Woo. I like giggly happy drunks!!  come on over, my boss has stocked my cabinets and it's a perfect day to drink! *




Sure! Soon as my mom gets a loan for a car!


----------



## edhead2000

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *Sure! Soon as my mom gets a loan for a car! *



Ah hell, I'll pick you up. haha.


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *Ah hell, I'll pick you up. haha. *




Whoo hoo! *happy dance*


----------



## edhead2000

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *Whoo hoo! *happy dance* *



I like the happy dance.  I did it this morning when I found out I didn't have to go to school and take my tests! woo.


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *I like the happy dance.  I did it this morning when I found out I didn't have to go to school and take my tests! woo. *



I did it when I arranged for NO class anyway on tuesday and thursday!

but don't do it on the balcony of our buildings...you might slip...damn ppl don't shovel the balconys!

...pretty frozed spiderweb, tho.


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by TheRustyOne
> *and i can't handle it when i'm around you! bah! *



you can't handle alcohol at all...you get tipsy from half of a spiked lemonade in a bottle....blah...


----------



## edhead2000

Have you ever seen her drink not around you?  Maybe it really is you!


----------



## KenpoTess

Ponders seeing someone drinking when you're not around to see them drinking *tips head in ponderance*


Me, I just get rum-inated...


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *you can't handle alcohol at all...you get tipsy from half of a spiked lemonade in a bottle....blah... *




...mighta also been the shot(s) i've had...whew! that amaretto you left over here is REALLY strong...cowboy is coming up this weekend for the superbowl...maybe he'll take care of 'em for ya...


----------



## Chronuss

shots....you mean _shot_...you had one shot...and half a Mike's....and that took care of you....:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## TheRustyOne

on that one night, yes...but another night, i had 2 shots and a mikes...but that's before i had issues in life.


----------



## Chronuss

where'd you get two shots...cause I sure as hell didn't make'em...


----------



## TheRustyOne

did too! you made me a alabama slammer and a buttery nipple...or whatever it was w/ butterscotch rum and bailys....


----------



## Chronuss

I couldn't have made both of those...cause the one night I only had the stuff for the Slammer...and the other time I only had the Bailey's and Butterscotch.....like I said...it was only _one_ shot...


----------



## TheRustyOne

bah...whatever..or i swear i've had two shots on one night at one point in time...bah. my brain hurts. i give up.


----------



## Chronuss

that's cause I'm right.


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *that's cause I'm right.   *




bah. you go get drunk or something...then you wont be right


----------



## TheRustyOne

...wonder how much of campus is gonna get drunk...hmm...lotta people cleanin off their cars out there...*cough*beerrun*cough*


----------



## Chronuss

eh...don't need to do that...already got alcohol here at the house.


----------



## edhead2000

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *...mighta also been the shot(s) i've had...whew! that amaretto you left over here is REALLY strong...cowboy is coming up this weekend for the superbowl...maybe he'll take care of 'em for ya... *




I'll take the amaretto. I love that stuff!


----------



## TheRustyOne

C'mon up here and get it....there's about enough for a shot or two left...


----------



## edhead2000

Woo hoo!  It should only take me......oh........a few hours in this weather! haha.


----------



## TheRustyOne

superbowl party in my room!


----------



## edhead2000

Tonight?? uhhhh......isn't the Superbowl on Sunday?


----------



## Chronuss

remember who you're talking to...she may think it's sunday...'specially if she's had two shots of Ameretto...:rofl:


----------



## edhead2000

Those are MY two shots of Amaretto.  She better not drink them!!


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *Tonight?? uhhhh......isn't the Superbowl on Sunday? *




bah...i hoped ya'all would realize i meant sunday....bah bah bah says i!


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *Those are MY two shots of Amaretto.  She better not drink them!! *




If you want em...you'll have to fight cowboy bob...easy fight to win...


----------



## edhead2000

I like boys.  Is he sexy?


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by edhead2000
> *Those are MY two shots of Amaretto.  She better not drink them!! *



actually..they're _my_ two shots of Amaretto....I just didn't feel like bringing home the bottle...and the fact that she still has it puzzles me...


----------



## KenpoTess

I hear a sheep


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *I like boys.  Is he sexy? *



no. far from it.

...but he smells better than he did last year...

...and he owes me a couple of candles! he promised me he'd buy me them! *pout*


----------



## edhead2000

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *actually..they're my two shots of Amaretto....I just didn't feel like bringing home the bottle...and the fact that she still has it puzzles me... *



You're not even old enough to drink!!!!!!!! It can't be yours!!!!


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *actually..they're my two shots of Amaretto....I just didn't feel like bringing home the bottle...and the fact that she still has it puzzles me... *



put them under my bed...didn't bother to do anything with them...it's been more than 30 days...so technically, they're mine...


----------



## edhead2000

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *no. far from it.
> 
> ...but he smells better than he did last year...
> 
> ...and he owes me a couple of candles! he promised me he'd buy me them! *pout* *



I like nice smelling boys.  I'll trade you the amaretto for some candles. haha


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *I like nice smelling boys.  I'll trade you the amaretto for some candles. haha *




nice smelling boys are a bonus...even if you hate them, you can enjoy the fact that they smell nice...

you can have the amaretto for free...


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by edhead2000
> *You're not even old enough to drink!!!!!!!! It can't be yours!!!! *



is too...my cash bought it.


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *I hear a sheep  *




*grins and does seagull noise*




Thankfully, no one was around when i did that earlier...


----------



## edhead2000

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *nice smelling boys are a bonus...even if you hate them, you can enjoy the fact that they smell nice...
> 
> you can have the amaretto for free... *



I want a nice smelling boy. I shall keep him as my pet, with my pengiun.  And smell him.  And he shall be mine.


----------



## TheRustyOne

and he shall be your smelly??

...i hope my boy smells nice...i haven't seen him a long time, and he's goin out to boot camp soon


----------



## Chronuss

oh, sweet lord....there's another one....


----------



## TheRustyOne

*grins quite widely*


----------



## edhead2000

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *and he shall be your smelly??
> 
> ...i hope my boy smells nice...i haven't seen him a long time, and he's goin out to boot camp soon  *



You should spray him with some good smelling stuff.   Then he will.  And go see him! Now!


----------



## TheRustyOne

he's in Michigan...and I'm broke  I have like $40 and no car to drive up...but he's working on coming down for me!


----------



## edhead2000

Hmm.......he's probably more snowed in than we are!!


----------



## TheRustyOne

yeah...but they know how to plow roads up there...


----------



## KenpoTess

*pokes * what was the name of that smelly stuff you had on Christmas.. I think that's quite nice


----------



## edhead2000

So true.  And they've already delayed class for tomorrow.  I wanted them to close it! grrrrrrrrr.........


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> **pokes * what was the name of that smelly stuff you had on Christmas.. I think that's quite nice *



Who are you talking to? Chad I assume...


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *So true.  And they've already delayed class for tomorrow.  I wanted them to close it! grrrrrrrrr......... *



bah. so far Shepherd is still open...but they don't ususally announce till after all the booze joints close...or till like7 am...


----------



## edhead2000

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *bah. so far Shepherd is still open...but they don't ususally announce till after all the booze joints close...or till like7 am... *



Yes.......because they're sure at 7 am that we'd really kill ourselves if we went out, but not at 10 pm.  Logic? where?


----------



## TheRustyOne

no logic at all...it's west virginia...i guess they don't want the kids to skip anyway...or come hung over


dude!! check out the moon! it's awesome!


----------



## edhead2000

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *no logic at all...it's west virginia...i guess they don't want the kids to skip anyway...or come hung over
> 
> 
> dude!! check out the moon! it's awesome! *



Wait. I live in VA.  

Yeah. I saw the moon on my way home from a friend's house tonight.  It's pretty.


----------



## KenpoTess

*pouts..I can't see my moon from here 
but I do see 4' icicles dangling from the eaves out the sun room windows.. 
Say Hi to my Moon~!!!


----------



## edhead2000

I see the moon and the moon sees me.  The moon sees someone I want to see.......don't know who that is, but that's the way it goes.


----------



## TheRustyOne

da moon is a  crescent...like lower half is showing and blood red...

*waves hi to the moon for tess*


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *I see the moon and the moon sees me.  The moon sees someone I want to see.......don't know who that is, but that's the way it goes. *



...cryptic...


----------



## edhead2000

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *...cryptic... *



who me?


----------



## TheRustyOne

yesh...come drink this amaretto and be less cryptic...


----------



## Chronuss

Amaretto by itself isn't too good...it's what gives the color to the Slammer...


----------



## edhead2000

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *Amaretto by itself isn't too good...it's what gives the color to the Slammer... *




It's good by itself. Trust me.


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *da moon is a  crescent...like lower half is showing and blood red...
> 
> *waves hi to the moon for tess* *




ohh we vampires like blood red moons.. 
-vampfeed-


----------



## TheRustyOne

if anyone wants to come over super bowl sunday, they can...byob...or whatever drink(s) you prefer...


----------



## Chronuss

sanguin moons....human blood is unclean...so no drinking of that...:shrug:


----------



## TheRustyOne

what do you drink...sheep blood? or just alcohol that looks like blood..


----------



## Chronuss

...both...er...ahem...uh...alcohol is good....


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *sanguin moons....human blood is unclean...so no drinking of that...:shrug: *



indeed.. but it does make for a better blood next lunar cycle.  Much richer.


----------



## Chronuss

..the fact that you know that.......and never told me!!!


----------



## KenpoTess

there is much I know ...


----------



## edhead2000

I have blood.


----------



## Chronuss

> *there is much I know ... *



...that I know.  :shrug:


----------



## edhead2000

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...that I know.  :shrug: *


 '

Wait.......you know something? hmm....


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *'
> 
> Wait.......you know something? hmm.... *



Yesh.. he knows me


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *'
> 
> Wait.......you know something? hmm.... *




...i'm as shocked as you that he knows something...


----------



## Chronuss

I know much....tee...heeeeee...:EG:


----------



## edhead2000

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Yesh.. he knows me  *



SomeTHING........not someONE


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by TheRustyOne
> *...i'm as shocked as you that he knows something... *



Rusty hasn't had her weekly beating...:hammer:


----------



## KenpoTess

ok.. he knows someTHING about me..


----------



## Chronuss

...I's knows many things.  yesh...much stuff indeed...:wink:


----------



## edhead2000

I know something about him.  Shall I share?


----------



## KenpoTess

surely.. share all you like


----------



## Chronuss

I's knows somethin' too....


----------



## KenpoTess

and methinks I knows something too.


----------



## edhead2000

I have some good pictures of him that I might share. hehe.  If he doesn't beat me up first.


----------



## TheRustyOne

share 'em! send them over aim! he won't know!


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *share 'em! send them over aim! he won't know! *




Uhhh.. like he knows now...... *Swats*


----------



## Chronuss

...there's that duh factor again....:rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess

methinks I need to up it a few notches when it comes to her beatings..


----------



## TheRustyOne

but he won't know if she really sends them or not!

...bah...me thinks i'm an idiot and should go jump out a window now...after i pitch this machine out it...


----------



## KenpoTess

well when you're all snickering n' stuff.. of course he'll know :rofl: 
and don't be opening a window in the dead of winter you gilly soose~!!!
*stern look*


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *
> and don't be opening a window in the dead of winter you gilly soose~!!!
> *stern look* *




need to when the room is stuffy...or when it reeks of man feet like the study room in Turner where we play D&D...


----------



## Chronuss

..and why would your room reek of feet....


----------



## TheRustyOne

not my room....a study room in another building...

stinks of feet because a couple guys there have REALLY stinky feet!


----------



## KenpoTess

I wasn't gonna go there.


----------



## Chronuss

I did....tee..hee.


----------



## KenpoTess

of course you did... Boldly goes.. *snickering*


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> **pokes * what was the name of that smelly stuff you had on Christmas.. I think that's quite nice *



called Blue...Ralph Lauren....smells quite good.   ...Carelene liked it at the bank...whenever I go visit, she runs up and smells me just to make sure I have it on...:rofl:


----------



## theletch1

> called Blue...Ralph Lauren....smells quite good.  ...Carelene liked it at the bank...whenever I go visit, she runs up and smells me just to make sure I have it on


 Wow, he has women sniffin' him... at the bank no less.  :rofl:


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *bah bah bah says i! *


No more shots for her, she thinks she's a sheep.


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *Wow, he has women sniffin' him... at the bank no less.  :rofl: *


That's becasue he always smells.:roflmao:


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *called Blue...Ralph Lauren....smells quite good.   ...Carelene liked it at the bank...whenever I go visit, she runs up and smells me just to make sure I have it on...:rofl: *



oh yes.. I remember now 

that's one serious bottled pheromone.


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by theletch1
> *Wow, he has women sniffin' him... at the bank no less.  :rofl: *



if you met her...you'd understand...just ask Fuzzy....:rofl:


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *that's one serious bottled pheromone. *



...bottled...pheromone..........loon...


----------



## KenpoTess

well they have such things so there.. used to be able to buy pheromones.. yesh indeed.

*pouts.. I'm a loon...


----------



## Chronuss

...must've been before my time...hehe.  :shrug:


----------



## KenpoTess

as you keep reminding me.. 80% of what I know was before your time


----------



## Chronuss

...no...can't be 80%...I'm twenty...sheesh....you ain't _that_ old.


----------



## KenpoTess

oh I get fused easy.. *as if you didn't know*
uh you do the math then


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *oh I get fused easy.. *



just glad I didn't have to say it...:rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess

Bite me~! ya goober~!


----------



## Chronuss

tee..hee.  %-}


----------



## KenpoTess

V^^V


----------



## Chronuss

...that looks like one of the Lego figures...:rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess

*mumbling bout legos *

Go answer  Mr. C's question in the MMA Groupies thread

*Abbey and Jani.. you too~!


----------



## Chronuss

I did...I did...now I'm just waiting to know how bad my answers sucked...


----------



## KenpoTess

not too shabby 

think...


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *think... *



but...but...but....:idunno:


----------



## KenpoTess

*thinking louder for you*


----------



## Chronuss

...er...


----------



## KenpoTess

start thinking MOG then go further
for a start


----------



## Chronuss

...for R's.......?


----------



## KenpoTess

yep,  there's MOG and then there's what other MOG?


----------



## Chronuss

...other....?


----------



## KenpoTess

Think Purple belt saying #6


----------



## Chronuss

I did, it's on there!!!!


----------



## KenpoTess

I see no Reverse MOG


----------



## Chronuss

..er...?


----------



## KenpoTess

*POKES* 

Reverse Marriage of Gravity~!


----------



## Chronuss

........hrm...


----------



## KenpoTess

how about Scraping Hoof.. that utilizes Reverse MOG.


----------



## KenpoTess

Reverse Backup Mass..
think Striking serpents head- Blinding Sacrifice..


----------



## Chronuss

kk!!...methinks I can't edit my post though..been too long...:shrug:


----------



## KenpoTess

true.. but you can add a new one


----------



## Chronuss

had to...blah...


----------



## KenpoTess

Jani's gonna need a drink when she looks at her question :rofl:


----------



## Chronuss

..hers isn't that bad....Abbey's gonna need _a_ drink when she sees hers.....:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess

we shall see.. we shall see...... :rofl:


----------



## Chronuss

I know...she freaks when put on the spot...she'll only need half a Mike's to get her rambling...:rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess

Oh Lord.. don't get her rambling~!!!

*hides behind you*


----------



## Chronuss

and FYI Erin...a BTG is a Boot To The Groin...as coined by Seig.


----------



## edhead2000

And you're still standing?  Impressive


----------



## Chronuss

...this one deserves a swat just on general principle......:hammer:


----------



## edhead2000

And what are the general principles?


----------



## Chronuss

mine...:EG:


----------



## edhead2000

mine, mine, mine.  All mine!!!!!!!!!! muhahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chronuss

:hammer: ...sustained.  :shrug:


----------



## edhead2000

No swat for me! haha.


----------



## Chronuss

we shall see, grasshopper...we shall see...:hammer:


----------



## edhead2000

Seeing is good........opps. wrong thread.


----------



## Chronuss

...er..


----------



## edhead2000

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...er.. *



ERIN!!!!


----------



## Chronuss

I'm aware what the hell your name is...:hammer:


----------



## edhead2000

You said "er....".........I was finishing the word for you.  You're welcome.


----------



## KenpoTess

*weirdos*


----------



## Chronuss

I claim I am...


----------



## edhead2000

They tell me I am.


----------



## Chronuss

that's because you are...


----------



## edhead2000

I am what I am. That I cannot deny.


----------



## KenpoTess

*shakes head*

glad I'm normal ... Hush you...


----------



## Chronuss

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: *




oh I just can't wait to get my hands on you...........................


----------



## Chronuss

ha!


----------



## KenpoTess

.


----------



## Chronuss




----------



## FUZZYJ692000

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



oh that's mean tess get him


----------



## KenpoTess

.


----------



## Chronuss




----------



## KenpoTess

.


----------



## Chronuss




----------



## TheRustyOne

...the hell you are...


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


.


----------



## Chronuss

Rusty....


----------



## Chronuss

Tess....


----------



## KenpoTess

.


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *Tess....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damn right


----------



## Chronuss

Tess....


----------



## KenpoTess

.


----------



## Chronuss

me in two words....:EG:


----------



## KenpoTess

.


----------



## Chronuss




----------



## KenpoTess

weirdness.. I post and post and nothing happens then suddenly it appears Above your post.. uhhhh


----------



## Chronuss

tee..heee...:EG:


----------



## KenpoTess

I think I'm just too fast for the board hehee.. since I don't have the 30 sec rule


----------



## Chronuss

yes...not all of us peons are as priviledged...:shrug:


----------



## KenpoTess

yesh indeed.. nor are all the mods.. :rofl:


----------



## Chronuss

...ain't that a *****.  :shrug:


----------



## KenpoTess

not for me it tisn't 

Gee Jani skeedadled ... must be not liking her question..

Oh Rusty.. least make an effort ...


----------



## Chronuss

Jani's 'rents were bitchin'...had to get off the 'puter.


----------



## edhead2000




----------



## KenpoTess

ahhh like what's new..

new quiz is up..


----------



## Chronuss

I's see no new quiz...........lies...all lies.....:shrug:


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *not for me it tisn't
> 
> Gee Jani skeedadled ... must be not liking her question..
> 
> Oh Rusty.. least make an effort ... *



well that and my parents complain that i'm on the puter too much, blah.  need my own, hopefully gonna get one this month if the $$$$ is right


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *I's see no new quiz...........lies...all lies.....:shrug: *



oh *POKES* it was the whacked out one ya goober


----------



## Chronuss

...the whacked one......you...?...nah..:shrug:


----------



## KenpoTess

*growls low in throat*  Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee................


----------



## Chronuss

...she fell outta her chair as she was writing the post.....:rofl:


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *not for me it tisn't
> 
> Gee Jani skeedadled ... must be not liking her question..
> 
> Oh Rusty.. least make an effort ... *



to make matters worse get home tonight and mom deleted my AIM and Yahoo and Hotmail....oh ready to blow gasket....can someone remind me how old i am again:shrug: ...need own puter, anyone selling


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...she fell outta her chair as she was writing the post.....:rofl: *



Looks around for the hidden camera :rofl:


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by FUZZYJ692000 _
> *well that and my parents complain that i'm on the puter too much, blah.  need my own, hopefully gonna get one this month if the $$$$ is right *


Let me guess, then you will need your own phone line too.


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by FUZZYJ692000 _
> *to make matters worse get home tonight and mom deleted my AIM and Yahoo and Hotmail....oh ready to blow gasket....can someone remind me how old i am again:shrug: ...need own puter, anyone selling  *


www.tigerdirect.com


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *Looks around for the hidden camera :rofl: *



who needs a camera...I know how you are when you get into one of those laughing fits...:rofl:


----------



## TheRustyOne

I still have this Amaretto and Slo Gin....erin? should I save the amaretto for you?


----------



## edhead2000

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *I still have this Amaretto and Slo Gin....Erin? should I save the amaretto for you?  *



Oh yes, most definitely   I might need it soon!


----------



## TheRustyOne

LOL. Okay. Then I'll move it AWAY from my candles...that i'm not supposed to have...*shifty look*


----------



## edhead2000

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *LOL. Okay. Then I'll move it AWAY from my candles...that i'm not supposed to have...*shifty look* *



Alcohol + Fire = Bad


----------



## TheRustyOne

Yes. Kill Bill taught us this


----------



## edhead2000

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *Yes. Kill Bill taught us this  *



You had to kill him to learn this?  Couldn't you have killed a hamster or rat first? I mean, jeez.........poor Bill.


----------



## TheRustyOne

but..but...spinning hook kick a cigar into whiskey!! and it was ANIME!


----------



## edhead2000

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *but..but...spinning hook kick a cigar into whiskey!! and it was ANIME! *



I worry about you sometimes.


----------



## TheRustyOne

Okay...so I'm not alone there!


----------



## edhead2000

You are never alone........someone is always watching! muhahahaha


----------



## TheRustyOne

*gets big stick to fend off evil monkeys*


----------



## edhead2000

I had a monkey once.


----------



## TheRustyOne

you mean a man?


----------



## edhead2000

No, I HAVE a man now. I HAD a monkey once.


----------



## TheRustyOne

Oh! okay!


----------



## edhead2000

I have a cat too.......her name is Midnite.........and a llama.......but he doesn't have a name yet.  It's a regular ol zoo around here.


----------



## TheRustyOne

LLAMA!!!!!!!! they're so cute!!!


...i have no pets here...but back home, i've got quite a few...hmms...there's a pets thread somewhere around here...


----------



## edhead2000

What would the fun of that be?  If you stay on topic you don't get yelled at!


----------



## TheRustyOne

yeah...tess's lasso of on-topicness is comin after me!


----------



## edhead2000

Let's hide!!


----------



## TheRustyOne

*hides behind the Goldendragon*


----------



## edhead2000

He will protect us!


----------



## Goldendragon7

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _*
> He will protect us!
> *



Sends little "Protecting Golden Baby Draggie" for you.....


----------



## edhead2000

Awwww, how cute!! I want a pet little protecting golden baby draggie!!


----------



## KenpoTess

*raises a brow* 
Sowwy Ladies, that wee  bit of dragon fluff isn't gonna ward me off * 
Sooooooooooooo..

you know the drill


----------



## edhead2000

First drink...........hmm........it was so long ago I don't even remember.


----------



## KenpoTess

I remember my first drink.. egad.. snatched my dads' glass thinking it was mine.. guzzled it down cuz I was thirsty..oh myyy... 6 yr olds and bourbon manhattens........................


----------



## TheRustyOne

Uhh....my first drink....one of thems malts...my sister used to put them in the big plastic cups for me so dad wouldn't know.  well, when my sister actually lived with us.

first shot was when chad made 'em earlier in the year.

first (and only) legal drink was in London this past summer


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by TheRustyOne
> *but..but...spinning hook kick a cigar into whiskey!! and it was ANIME! *



that was prolly the most bad *** part of that movie...:EG:


----------



## TheRustyOne

I agree! Can't wait for the 2nd!


----------



## Chronuss

and regardless...it still only takes one drink for her to get tipsy.  :rofl:


----------



## TheRustyOne

i can't deny that...


----------



## Chronuss

indeed...that you can't.  :drink2tha


----------

